# Crazy Ears!!



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Jemma's ears normally look like this:











But today, after she was startled from a deep sleep they looked like this: 
(and she kept them that way until I flipped them back to normal a while later)









Haha what a DORK! :tongue:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwwww! What a beautiful dog!:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hehe that cracks me up! what a cute pupper!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I so wish I could have been there to see it LOL


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww that is so funny! What an inquisitive pup you have so cute!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I love wonky ears. 
Sometimes I look at my boxer puppy and wonder how she even does it.


----------

